
[SaaS] Whatagraph.com – Infographic Reports for Google Analytics - domantas
http://whatagraph.com
======
cassianotartari
Very nice! Subscribed! First feedback, translations please! I'm from Brazil
and this infographics would be nice tool for sell my product, B2B. I can help
with translations. And, Is there any bonus for referrals?

~~~
domantas
So far we are not able to translate it to any different language - just
English.

------
domantas
Would be great to hear some feedback :)

